# Cleaning Leatherette tips



## Satsblk328 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys just got my 08 328i last Saturday, and am looking for some detailing products to buy for the interior. Do you all have any suggestions for cleaning leatherette, wood and dash? Thanks for any advise.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

These two products is what I recommend on cleaning leatherette seats and also for protection, which are a form of artificial leather.

1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner is an intensive, non-corrosive, non-acidic two-phase deep cleaner that removes grime buildup, scuff marks, tar, and nicotine thoroughly and effortlessly. Use 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner to clean all colored and clear automotive plastic fittings including armrests, door handles, shift knobs, vinyl seats, pedals, dash, storage compartments, rocker panels, wheel wells, and polycanvas convertible tops. 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner leaves a dust-resistant matte finish. Water-based formula is biodegradable, formalin-free and environmentally friendly.

Lexol Vinylex is a patented formula designed to clean and renew any vinyl, rubber or plastic surface in one easy step. Vinylex actually penetrates below the surface layer to restore the underlying plasticizers. This deep penetrating cleansing system then lifts dirt and grime to the surface where it is easily wiped away with a microfiber towel.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Also 1Z einszett Cockpit Premium Interior Plastic Cleaner is a spray treatment for all interior components including the dash, vinyl seats, door handles, trim, navigation screens, audio equipment and clear plastic. Cockpit Premium Interior Plastic Cleaner cleans and protects components from the sun and heat.

For wood then our BLACKFIRE Interior Cleaner is a 100% water-based, multi-material cleaner. It contains no acids, no butyl of any kind and no petroleum distillates. If a material can be cleaned with water, it can be cleaned with BLACKFIRE Interior Cleaner. It's even safe as a hand cleaner. It will quickly and safely remove all manner of dirt, grime, oils and stains from almost any material. Use it on leather (except suede and knapped leathers), vinyl, velour, carpet, headliner fabric, wood, plastic and metal trim. It will not dry out the material being cleaned (important for leather cleaning), discolor plastic or aluminum and poses no known threat to skin exposure or vapor inhalation.


----------



## Satsblk328 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise Angelo, I'm ordering , 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner, 1Z einszett Cockpit Premium Interior Plastic Cleaner & some BLACKFIRE Interior Cleaner today. As soon as I try it out I'll post some results and pics. Thanks again!


----------



## Satsblk328 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just wanted to post some results, Blackfire works reeally good on the leather I spot clean my car with it every week so it always stays fresh. And 1Z einszett Plastic Vinyl Deep Cleaner, 1Z einszett Cockpit Premium Interior Plastic make the car look and smell like new car after every use. Ordering more this week. Thanks again.


----------



## Postclt (Oct 31, 2014)

I have black leatherette seats in my 08 328xi. Got dirty dog paw marks on it 3 months ago and soap and water did nothing. What's a product I can use to clean my seats?


----------

